# Live Plant Acclimating?



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey everyone! I'm getting my order from liveaquaria in tomorrow at my workplace with 2 anubias nana, 2 java fern, and 1 bunch of anacharis. Although I will be there to receive the order, it maybe a few hours before I can bring it home. Will the plants be ok if they remain packaged up for a few more hours? Is there something I should do while they aren't in the aquarium? I know I need to take off any dead/dying leaves...anything else I need to be aware of?

I'm super excited to add them in *w3


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh, and naturally, of course, how do all the planted tank fans out there acclimate their plants?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The plants should be fine left in the box till you get home. If your in a cold climate don't open the box till you get home, to keep them from getting chilled. To acclimate them I usually just float the bag till the temps are the same. Trim the plants of any dead leaves and put them where you want them.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I ALWAYS alum dip mine first, then soak them after they were throughly cleaned and rinsed in a 15g QT tank for a day then I will plant them in my big tank.the BB 15 gives me a chance to really check them out and see what needs trimming where and gives me time to make room in the planted tank. 


The key to them is knowing what they are, what they require( you can get them 10x cheaper if not free+ shipping on aquatic plant central dot com. All my plants less my starters (over a year old and still have) have come from members on there, we are talking near expert wet green thumbs.

What ferts are you going to use? is Co2 going to be used? what lighting? 

what do you have to clean the plants as in livestock. I got MTS snails for free + shipping.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds easy enough! Thanks soooo much Susan :fish10:


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

WhiteDevil, I'll have 1 wpg of lighting and the tank is only 12 inches deep. I'm not going to be using Co2 and I have small gravel along the bottom. I wasn't planning on using ferts but if there's a way I can without having to jump into Co2 I will. Once I get my tank more cycled and stable I was going to maybe get an oto or 2.

I did come close to posting a thread about wanting to buy plants on this site...at the time I felt like I was creating a new thread all the time so I didn't want to appear as a constant poster!!! Next time though, I will!

Thanks for all the suggestions guys  Between this site and all the research I'm doing I feel much more confident about keeping a tank!


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Yay! They're in! Overall they look really healthy and I don't really see any leaves to be discarded.


----------

